# An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)



## Anglersuchti (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Petribrüder,
ich lebe in Südtirol wo das angeln mit dem lebenden Köderfisch noch erlaubt ist. Nun wollte ich fragen mit welchen Posenmontagen ihr damals geangelt habt. Ich suche Montagen mit 2 Haken. Den 3 Hakenmontagen sind bei uns nicht erlaubt und da die Köderfische ziemlich groß sind hakt man den Hecht mit einem Haken oft nicht. Die Montagen sollten für Weißfischen sein, denn Barsche sind verboten, der Fisch sollte ziemlich lang am Haken überleben, denn ein aktiver Fisch gefällt dem Hecht besser als ein leblos am Haken hängender Fisch, auch sollte die Montage gut sitzen (wegen weiten Würfen), ebenfalls sollte die Haken so gesetzt sein das man den Hecht so oft wie möglich hakt. Ich freue mich schon sehr auf eure Antworten, und danke im Voraus für die Wertvolle Hilfe. MfG euer Anglersuchti


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Hatten wir letztens. Guck mal hier::m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176300

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Anglersuchti (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Danke für die Antwort Professor Tinca, allerdings habe ich gesagt ich suche Montagen der vorher genannten Art mit 2 Haken. Lippenköderung (oder Nasenlöcherköderung), Drilling in Rücken und die sonstigen in deinem Link genannten Anköderungsmetoden sind mit einem Haken. Ich wäre weiterhin auf Antworten für die oben gestellte Frage dankbar. MfG, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Prof Tinca macht es z.B. so :

Als man hier noch durftec) habe ich den lebenden Köfi immer(!) durch die Nasengruben eingehakt. Eine Seite rein - andere wieder raus.

Dann kann man ihn nach dem Angeln wieder zurüch setzen wenn nix gebissen hat.


Wichtig bei der Köderwahl sind Köfis die nach unten streben und die Schnur stramm halten.z.B. kleine Güstern, Brassen, Gründlinge, Karauschen. . . .

Schlecht sind Rotaugen, -federn, Ukeleis . . also Fische die nach oben wollen.

Die Montage sah in etwa so aus:

Pose,  je nach Köfi-Grösse, mit 12 - 25 gr. TK. an 35 Hauptschnur, dann eine  eine Bleiolive in entsprechender Grösse um den Köfi aud Tiefe zu halten.

Das gewicht der Olive sollte so sein, dass der Köfi die Pose gerade eben bis knapp unter die Oberfläche ziehen kann.

Dann merkt auch der Hecht kaum etwas.

Unter dem Blei einen kräftigen Wirbel(Einhänger ist empfehlenswert, da  die Vorfächer schon mal gewechselt werden müssen) und daran ein 50 - 80  cm langes Stahlvorfach.

Ich habe immer Drillinge benutzt. Wenn viel Zander oder Barsch vorhanden war, auch Einzelhaken.

Und schon kannste loslegen.#6





Ähnlich mache ich dies auch wobei ich meine Fische vom Boot,Segelpose,
oder Ballon setze.
Ich verwende mindestes 80er Vorfach dies kommt der Beweglichkeit der Köfis sehr entgegen.
Beködern tue ich etwas anders als Tinca.
Dazu verwende ich große Einzelhaken (starkdrähtig) von 2er bis 4er, die ich mit der Hakenspitze von oben durch ein Nasenloch schiebe, wobei er seitlich zwischen  Unterkieferast und Zungenboden derselben Seite (wie das Nasenloch!) wieder austritt.
So steht die Hakenspitze immer frei vor dem Fischmaul und der Fisch kann auf dem Hakenschenkel frei atmen!
Gesichert wird dann noch mit einem Gummiplättchen (Fahradschlauch o.ä.)
Der Köfi hat im besten Fall mindestens 18 cm.
Ich fische nur so und hab so schon große Zander,Hechte und Waller gefangen!

Und keine Angst vor großen Köfis so 300gr. aufwärts,je größer, desto mehr Theater und auch langlebiger sind die!
Wenn ich die schonend setze, komme ich so schon mal mit zwei Köfis über ein WE, wo die Köfitöter Zig verangeln mössen, um die immer frisch und fängig zu prÄsentieren!
Bei Weitwurforgien wird die Sterblichkeitsrate natürlich höher und wenn
du nach jedem dritten Wurf wechseln musst, so kannst du auch gleich tot angeln!

Taxidermist


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Da fällt mirnoch das alte Sattelsystem ein. 
Bestehend aus einem Einzelhaken im Rücken des Fisches und zwei Drillingen - einer links, einer rechts.#h

Find gerade kein Bild beim gurgeln.|kopfkrat


----------



## MefoProf (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Hallo,

weite Würfe sind mit lebendem Köderfisch nahezu unmöglich 

Alleine schon deshalb, da die wenigsten Köderfische weite Würfe gut verkraften und daher nach so einem Wurf meist schnell krepieren.

Um weit werfen zu können, braucht man schon zwei Haken. Auch das erhöht die Überlebenschancen eines Köderfisches nicht gerade. 

Daher würde ich auf grosse Distanzen immer mit totem Köderfisch angeln. 

Wenn dú es dennoch versuchen willst: Am ehesten eignen sich noch Karauschen und Schleien für diese Art der Angelei. Ich würde dabei einen Haken durch die Lippe und den anderen durch den Schwanz ziehen. 

Irgendwo meine ich mich auch noch an so eine Art "Wickelmontage" zu erinnern. Das habe ich aber nie selber ausprobiert. 

Eine weitere Möglichkeit, um auf distanz zu kommen, könnte ne Segelpose sein. 

#h


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

@Tinca,hab mir schon Sattelsysteme mit Gummis o.feinem Kupferdraht
gebaut,wobei ich den Köfi noch nicht mal anpicken mußte.
War mir aber alles zu aufwändig,da ich auf Einfach setze.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man deutsche Seiten im Netz mit Photos von lebend Köfimontagen findet,dass war doch fast vor www.
Wär doch schön wenn unser Angelsüchti mal was einstellt!
Ich kann dass leider nicht so richtig, da ich momentan auf drei PCs schreibe,sonst würde ich dass bei Gelegenheit  machen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Tinca,hab mir schon Sattelsysteme mit Gummis o.feinem Kupferdraht
> gebaut,wobei ich den Köfi noch nicht mal anpicken mußte.
> War mir aber alles zu aufwändig,da ich auf Einfach setze.
> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man deutsche Seiten im Netz mit Photos von lebend Köfimontagen findet,dass war doch fast vor www.
> ...



Das ist wohl das Problem. Ich versuch mal ein Bild aufzutreiben . . .|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

So hab was gefunden(Quelle "Wir angeln Hecht" v. U.Basan 1986 und "Spinnangeln" v. Max Piper 1960, beides DDR):







http://up.picr.de/5370497.jpg


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Toll!
Das passt ja,die unten links, ist anscheinend sowas, mit nem Gummi!
Wenn man nun modifiziert und den Rückenhaken, in der von mir beschriebenen Weise durchs Maul hakt,ist's vielleicht sogar noch ein bischen Köfischonender.
Oder er zieht dem Köfi den Kopf ins Genick und es ist schlechter als die gezeigte Montage!

Taxidermist


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Für weite würfe würde ich (wenn ich dürfte#d) den köfi mit einer nadel auffädeln. Wenn man schön vorsichtig macht und von vorne entlang der Mittelgräte die Nadel führt bleibt der Fisch sehr lange am Leben und es verdüddelt auch (meistens) nix.
Aber ich darf ja net :g


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Auf die Art haben in meiner Jugend fast alle gefischt und  manche haben für richtige Weitwürfe, das (Stahl)Vorfach noch mal einmal um die Schwanzwurzel gelegt.
Hat aber Meiner Meinung nach den Nachteil,dass der Köfi sehr unbeweglich
wird weil normalerweise auch der Hakenschenkel unter der Haut sitzt.
Je beweglicher und fitter der Köfi ist bei seinem Job,desto mehr Sinn macht es überhaupt mit LebendKöfi zu Fischen!
Es steigert nämlich auch die Fängigkeit je mehr der auf sich aufmerksam macht In seiner Bewegung gehemmt ist der Köfi ohnehin, egal bei welcher Montage.
Aber wohlgemerkt ,ist halt meine Meinung!

Taxidermist


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auf die Art haben in meiner Jugend fast alle gefischt und  manche haben für richtige Weitwürfe, das (Stahl)Vorfach noch mal einmal um die Schwanzwurzel gelegt.
> Hat aber Meiner Meinung nach den Nachteil,dass der Köfi sehr unbeweglich
> wird weil normalerweise auch der Hakenschenkel unter der Haut sitzt.
> Je beweglicher und fitter der Köfi ist bei seinem Job,desto mehr Sinn macht es überhaupt mit LebendKöfi zu Fischen!
> ...



Hast ja auch recht, allerdings gibt es heutzutage sehr weiche und feine Stahlvorfächer die der Beweglichkeit des Köfis fast nix nimmt. Den Drilling oder Haken niemals mit dem Öhr oder Blättchen in das Fleisch stecken. Einfach bis ran ziehen und gut is, wenn mann voll durchzieht rutscht das Öhr von alleine ins Fleisch. Des weiteren ist erzählt worden das der Köfi mehr zum Biss animiert wenn er nicht im Wasser rumschwimmt als fehle ihm nix. Er sollte schon leicht seitlich schwimmen etwas zucken eben mal ne pause machen wie ein kranker oder verletzter Fisch deswegen haben "die Alten" ihn auch vorm wurf nen kleinen schnipper auf den Kopf gegeben.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Endlich ein Thema, von dem ich was verstehe |rolleyes

Vieles ist ja schon gesagt. Ein paar Details noch dazu:

- Weite Würfe sind tödlich, lass es, angel ufernah, vielleicht auch mit Stellfischruten, dann kannst du meist bei fehlendem Erfolg der KöFi bedenkenlos freilassen, er wirds vermutl. überleben. Voraussetzung ist aber auch, dass du ihn ausschließlich mit nassen Händen angefasst hast.
- Benutz, wenn du weiter raus willst, eine Segelpose und fische mit dem Wind. Segelpose immer nur unten mit Wirbel befestigen, nie als Durchlaufpose benutzen; die dreht dir sonst eine Mordsperücke in die Schnur.
- Nasenköderung mit einem Haken od. Drilling ist am schonendsten, der Anhieb muss dann aber etwas später kommen, nach dem Drehen der Beute. 
- Doppeldrilling, einer unter der Rückenflosse, einer vorn an der Brustflosse leicht eingehakt, = sicheres Haken & Sofortanhieb (3-2-1-meins).
- im Fließgewässer den oberen Haken in die Nase, den 2ten weiter hinten.
- Gut ist immer, nach dem Anködern ein Stückchen Gummi (z.B. kl. Stück Einmach- od. Ventilgummi) über den Haken(bogen) zu stecken. Der KöFi wird geschont & löst sich nicht selbständig ab.
- Nie, niemals Rotfedern, ansonsten hast du ein Riesenschnurgetüddel.
- Schwimmende Schnur und eine eher schwere Montage (mind. 20gr.Blei über dem Vorfach) verhindert ebenfalls Getüddel.
- Ich fische, außer im Winter, nie tiefer als 3-4m, eher höher, 1-2m, egal wie tief das Wasser ist. Der Hecht greift gern von unten an, sieht auch gut horizontal & nach oben.
...natürlich nur dort, wo ich darf.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Jo nie aber auch* NIEMALS* Rotfedern! Da kannste nach zehn minuten den ganzen Rotz abschneiden! Weite würfe gehen aber, glaub den Alten die ich kenne! Vorm aufschlag mit etwas Gefühl abbremsen und du kannst mit dem Köfi locker drei bis vier mal auswerfen! Natürlich lässt er dabei federn ääääähhhhh Schuppen. Danach brauchste nen neuen aber das weiste ja nun vorher.

PS. vom zurücksetzen von Köderfischen halt ich gar nix! Dann lieber abschlagen und in die Truhe fürs Zanderangeln!


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Dem :- Weite Würfe sind tödlich, lass es,

und: - Nasenköderung mit einem Haken od. Drilling ist am schonendsten, der Anhieb muss dann aber etwas später kommen, nach dem Drehen der Beute.

und:- Nie, niemals Rotfeder(n), ansonsten hast du ein Riesenschnurgetüddel.

und dem: - Ich fische, außer im Winter, nie tiefer als 3-4m, eher höher, 1-2m, egal wie tief das Wasser ist.

kann ich mich voll und ganz anschließen!

Taxidermist und Tschüs


----------



## Anglersuchti (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten, ich habe einiges gelernt. Man hört sich, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

:c  Die Rache der Rotfeder:


----------



## MefoProf (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Hmmh, ich hab schon oft Rotfedern als lebenden Köfi benutzt. Bislang sind die mir in keinster Weise negativ aufgefallen|kopfkrat


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> :c  Die Rache der Rotfeder:



Hab ich grad gefeiert! Ich grins immernoch und hab Bauchweh weil ich das nur zu gut kenn! Die Schei55viecher!


----------



## MefoProf (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Da scheinen eure Rotfedern ja wirklich südländisches Temperament zu haben |bigeyes


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Da scheinen eure Rotfedern ja wirklich südländisches Temperament zu haben |bigeyes



Ne soll angeblich echt so sein, wie ich gehört hab kan man mit Rotfedern (lebend) nicht vernünftig Fischen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher...


----------



## MefoProf (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Wie gesagt, hab ich schon oft mit Rotfedern geangelt. Oftmals muss man ja auch einfach das nehmen, was gerade an die Stippe geht. 
Sobald der erste Köderfisch gefangen ist, kommt er an die Raubfischangel.:g Da ist es mir ziemlich egal, was das für ein Fisch ist. Wenn man dann mehrere zur Auswahl hat, sieht es natürlich anders aus |rolleyes.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Sobald der erste Köderfisch gefangen ist, kommt er an die Raubfischangel.:g Da ist es mir ziemlich egal, was das für ein Fisch ist. Wenn man dann mehrere zur Auswahl hat, sieht es natürlich anders aus |rolleyes.



Dat würde jeder der Alten unterschreiben aber die Zittern alle!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Drei Seiten über's Fischen mit lebenden Köfis und bis jetzt hat noch niemand wegen Tierquälerei rumgenölt? Unglaublich!


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Drei Seiten über's Fischen mit lebenden Köfis und bis jetzt hat noch niemand wegen Tierquälerei rumgenölt? Unglaublich!




Und ich hab extra die Schnauze gehalten!  PPPssttttt!


----------



## bacalo (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Wieso, man(n) darf ja noch in angenehmen Erinnerungen schwelgen. Mit lebenden KöFi, dass war Angeln!


----------



## cafabu (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Moin, moin,
ach ja der lebende Köderfisch, dass waren noch Zeiten (das ich das gutheiße, habe ich damit nicht gesagt. Aber damals wars irgendwie einfacher, kein high tech, keine komplizierten Montagen. Köder rauswerfren, Rute aufgestellt, die Rute zuckte und der Fisch war dran.

Nun genug geschwelgt. Viele Vorredner haben schon alles genannt. Wir hatten damals eine einfache Montage für Distanzen mit lebenden Köderfisch. Grundvoraussetztung ein Fisch der nach unten strebt, am besten Karausche (ist die am längsten überlebende). Lange Rute, am Ende der Schnur ein festes Grundblei. Gewicht je nach Wurfdistanz und Köderfischgrösse. Einen Gummistopper (maximale Größe) auf der Schnur. Distanz zum Blei, je nach Wurfweite und Gewässertiefe. Er soll den Köderfisch in der gewünschten Maximaltiefe stoppen (musst Du mal probieren, kann man nicht berechnen, jedenfalls ich nicht). Auf gewünschte Distanz auswerfen. Ein kleines Lochblei zur Hälfte aufschneiden, das man es auf die Schnur legen kann, zukneifen, das es noch auf der Schnur frei laufen kann soll als Perlenersatz beim Gummistopper auflaufen. Köderfisch mit Einzelhaken (Minimum 0/1, kann ruhig größer sein) mit geeigneten Vorfach an der Schanzwurzel einhaken. Das Vorfach (min. 50cm) mit Wirbel versehen in die Schnur einhaken. Die Wirbeloffnung muss kleiner sein als das Lochblei, sonst rutscht der Wirbel rüber. Dann den Köfi schwimmen lassen. Er wird brav die Schnur nach unten verfolgen und dann vom Blei/Gummistopper in der gewünschten Tiefe  gestoppt. Rollenbremse aufdrehen (mit ner Freilauf klappst am besten), so das der Köfi nicht abziehen kann und der Hecht wenig wiederstand hat. Der Biss ist durch ablaufende Schnur zu erkennen. Wenn er nach der "Drehphase" weiterabzieht, Schnur einholen, bis Du Wiederstand spürst, Anschlag und fertig. 
Hat damals immer wunderbar gefunzt. Auch ältere Hechte (angeblich vorsichtiger) sind draufgegangen (größter 98cm). 
Gruß Carsten


----------



## vermesser (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> ach ja der lebende Köderfisch, dass waren noch Zeiten (das ich das gutheiße, habe ich damit nicht gesagt. Aber damals wars irgendwie einfacher, kein high tech, keine komplizierten Montagen. Köder rauswerfren, Rute aufgestellt, die Rute zuckte und der Fisch war dran.
> 
> Nun genug geschwelgt. Viele Vorredner haben schon alles genannt. Wir hatten damals eine einfache Montage für Distanzen mit lebenden Köderfisch. Grundvoraussetztung ein Fisch der nach unten strebt, am besten Karausche (ist die am längsten überlebende). Lange Rute, am Ende der Schnur ein festes Grundblei. Gewicht je nach Wurfdistanz und Köderfischgrösse. Einen Gummistopper (maximale Größe) auf der Schnur. Distanz zum Blei, je nach Wurfweite und Gewässertiefe. Er soll den Köderfisch in der gewünschten Maximaltiefe stoppen (musst Du mal probieren, kann man nicht berechnen, jedenfalls ich nicht). Auf gewünschte Distanz auswerfen. Ein kleines Lochblei zur Hälfte aufschneiden, das man es auf die Schnur legen kann, zukneifen, das es noch auf der Schnur frei laufen kann soll als Perlenersatz beim Gummistopper auflaufen. Köderfisch mit Einzelhaken (Minimum 0/1, kann ruhig größer sein) mit geeigneten Vorfach an der Schanzwurzel einhaken. Das Vorfach (min. 50cm) mit Wirbel versehen in die Schnur einhaken. Die Wirbeloffnung muss kleiner sein als das Lochblei, sonst rutscht der Wirbel rüber. Dann den Köfi schwimmen lassen. Er wird brav die Schnur nach unten verfolgen und dann vom Blei/Gummistopper in der gewünschten Tiefe  gestoppt. Rollenbremse aufdrehen (mit ner Freilauf klappst am besten), so das der Köfi nicht abziehen kann und der Hecht wenig wiederstand hat. Der Biss ist durch ablaufende Schnur zu erkennen. Wenn er nach der "Drehphase" weiterabzieht, Schnur einholen, bis Du Wiederstand spürst, Anschlag und fertig.
> ...



Das ist ja mal ne geile Montage. Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen.


----------



## MefoProf (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Moin,

genau die Montage ist mir vorhin beim Autofahren auch noch in den Sinn gekommen. 

Theoretisch sieht das zwar gut aus, aber praktisch klappt das leider nicht immer ganz so gut. So zumindest meine Erfahrung mit einer ähnlichen Montage. Das ganze setzt nämlich voraus, dass der Köderfisch wenigstens so einigermassen mitspielt |supergri

#h


----------



## Anglersuchti (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Hallo Leute, ich hatte durch eure Tipps in letzter Zeit schon einen deutlich besseren Erfolg. Eine Frage noch, wenn ich den Köderfisch am Rücken mit einem Drilling einhake kann ich dann auch einen 2er Drilling nehmen wenn der KöFi groß ist oder sollte man immer einen 4er Drilling nehmen weil der Hecht sonst den harten Haken im Maul spürt und ausspuckt oder es eben nicht so gut geht. Danke im Voraus, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Der Drilling sollte schon einigermaßen zum Köder passen. 
Aaaaaber bedenke, dass ein grosser Drilling auch schlechter ins harte Hechtmaul eindringt als ein (oder zwei) kleiner(e).

#h


----------



## Anglersuchti (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Aber den Hecht stört ein großer Drilling im Rücken des KöFis nicht,oder?


----------



## vermesser (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Warum Drilling, das hat meines Erachtens und meiner Erfahrung nach keinen Vorteil? Nimm einen großen Einzelhaken, dessen Spitze nach vorne zeigt..., also umgekehrt, als wenn der Fisch beim Angeln gebissen hätte! Hakt besser als jeder Drilling, wenn Du durchs Nasenloch stichst...und der Fisch lebt viel länger, als bei Rückenköderung, da er ja quasi natürlich weiter schwimmen kann ohne eine schwere Verletzung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Maulköderung ist auf jeden Fall besser, da der Köfi länger durchhält.#6

Ansonsten stört sich ein Hecht durchaus an einem viel zu grossen Haken. 
Als Beispiel sollte an einem 15cm Köfi der Drilling nicht viel grösser als ca.30 mm(längste Stelle) sein.


----------



## Anglersuchti (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Wie lang muss man mit dem Anschlag warten wenn man einen 17cm Köfi nur mit Maulköderung befestigt hat? Kommt es vor dass der Hecht den KöFi wieder ausspuckt bevor man anschlägt. Passiert es dass der Haken im Hechtmaul nicht hakt und man dem Hecht den Köder einfach aus dem Maul reißt? Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten, bye


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Wie lang muss man mit dem Anschlag warten wenn man einen 17cm Köfi nur mit Maulköderung befestigt hat?
> 
> Ich habe immer gewartet bis der Hecht ein zweites Mal abzieht.
> 
> ...



Viel Erfolg.
#h#h


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Meinen letzten größeren "Zufallshecht" hatte ich vor vor 2 Jahren, auf eine
ca. 500gr. Güster ,welche in der vorne beschriebenen Weise, am  mittelgroßen Wallereinzelhaken aufgeködert rumschwamm und eben einen
Waller fangen sollte. Aber da ich immer etwas mit dem Anschlag warte, war dieser 
"Zufall"(95 cm) bestens vorne im Maul gehakt!
Seltsamerweise sind in der Art gehakte Hechte, selten hinten im Schlund gehakt,wie man eigendlich vermuten sollte.
Ich schlage immer spätestens nach 3 Minuten an,aber auch nicht viel früher.
Auch wenn der Fisch nicht,klassisch stehen bleibt und ein zweites mal abzieht!(Waller machen dies ohnehin nicht)
Ich schätze meine Quote(Einzelhaken) bei etwa 70-80 % Fangerfolg ein! (beim Schleppen auf Hecht liege ich definitiv drunter)
Schwierig kanns z.B. werden, wenn der Köfi nicht weit vom Boot wegschwimmt und der Raubfisch nach dem Biss auf den  Angler zuschwimmt!

P.S.: Angelsüchti ,Es freut mich das du erfolgreich warst.

Taxidermist


----------



## Hechters (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Durch Eure Erzählungen werden bei mir Kindheitserinnerungen geweckt.
Weiter so :k...

_VG Hechters_


----------



## Anglersuchti (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Danke für die tollen Antworten, eine Hechtpose von 10g mit 7g ausbleien müsste ok sein, oder? Ist ein Einzelhaken der Größe 4 ok, wäre auch Größe 2 bei Köderfischen von 15 cm ok? 40 cm Vorfach ist ok oder (das Blei halte ich sowieso durch ein mini Schrotbei 70cm über dem Wirbel. Einen Rat von meinen bescheidenen Erfahrungen muss ich euch auch mitgeben, wenn ich mit totem KöFi angle ist supper wenn man den Kopf abschneidet, dazu verwende ich eine Grundmontange, wenn es jemanden interessiert erkläre ich die Montage gerne genauer. Hechtangeln ist supper! Petri Heil und Tschüss


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Danke für die tollen Antworten, eine Hechtpose von 10g mit 7g ausbleien müsste ok sein, oder?
> 
> Geht. Ich nahm meist welche zw. 12 und 15gr. Trkr. mit 10gr. Olive als Gewicht.
> 
> ...



Ohne Kopp hat den selben Effekt wie einritzen . . den Geruch, der die Hechte lockt. Den Hecht interessiert es nicht ob der Köfi ganz, haln oder kopflos ist.#6


----------



## kati48268 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Die Fragen: Einzelhaken od. Drilling(e), Größen derer & Zeitpunkt des Anhiebs, hängen nicht nur voneinander ab, sondern ist auch Geschmacks- & Glaubensfrage.

Ich habe zu viele Hechte erlebt, die den KöFi wieder loslassen und von der Nummer mit 1tem und 2tem Abziehen noch nie was gehört hatten. Deswegen bin ich ein Fan von Doppeldrillingssystemen. In stehenden Gewässern einer oben unter der Rückenflosse + der untere an die Brustflosse; im Fließgewässer den ersten in die Nase, den unteren an die Flanke. Dann ist auch Schluß mit Warten und Rätseln 'soll ich jetzt?', sondern: Biss -> Kippe aus, Rute in die Hand -> Feuer frei.
Das tolle: der Fisch hänkt vorn. Bei allem anderen weißt du doch nie, ist das nun ein Schnörkel, der den KöFi ewig mit rum schlören will oder ist's der Riese, der den direkt eingeatmet hat.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

kati wie du schon sagst,Glaubensfrage oder Geschmack!!!
Ich bin immer bemüht alle verwendeten Montagen so einfach wie möglich zu halten und daher passt der Einzelhaken auch zu dieser Philosophie.
Wo du recht hast, bei Drillingsmontagen entfällt natürlich die "Rätselei"
Und wie du so schön sagst, Kippe raus und Anschlag!
Aber wenn Zwillings/Drillingsmontage,dann gefällt mir die Eingangs vom Prof gepostete Gummiaufhängung sehr gut.

@Angelsüchti,
Ich verwende selbstgebundene, weiche, mindestes 80er Vorfächer,
schon damit der Köfi recht viel Bewegungsspielraum hat und der Hecht nicht gleich mit dem Blei kontaktet.
Die Hakengröße auch, wie der Prof schon geschrieben hat,wobei eher zu groß als zu klein.
(Ich gehe auch mit 2er Einzelhaken und Köfi von 2-300gr. auf Zander!)

Taxidermist


----------



## Anglersuchti (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Ist es ein Problem wenn die Spitze des Einzelhakens etwas nach innen gebogen ist (warum weiß ich nicht), es ist ein Krpfenhaken. Hakt der Haken immer noch verlässlich? Oder sollte ich einen Haken nehmen wo die Spitze gerande herausragt?


----------



## Peter RR (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Ist das angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch nicht verboten?


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

In Deutschland weitgehend verboten, ja.

In Südtirol, wo der TE angelt, nicht. Und auch in vielen anderen Ländern nicht.

Ich glaube, weitere Diskussionen darüber sind hier falsch. Wenn es da, wo man angelt erlaubt ist, würde ich es auch machen. Ne bessere Methode auf Hecht gibt es nicht, egal was alle Angelautoren und Köderhersteller schreiben. Abgesehen davon ist die Methode einfach, preiswert und fängig, für den Preis eines guten Wobblers krieg ich 10 Montagen gebastelt...mindestens.


----------



## Peter RR (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Danke für die Antwort, war auch nur ne Frage, wollte nicht einen auf Besserwisser machen.


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Kein Problem  !

Grad solche Themen eskalieren hier aber gern, weil ohne Ansehen der Umstände draufgehauen wird...!


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



vermesser schrieb:


> Kein Problem  !
> 
> Grad solche Themen eskalieren hier aber gern, weil ohne Ansehen der Umstände draufgehauen wird...!


 
Wie kannst du sowas sagen ???!! 
Ich finde unter aller Sau wie man hier teilweise im Board behandelt wird, von wegen eskalieren....HIER ESKALIERT GARNIX. #q



.....  :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Fragen: Einzelhaken od. Drilling(e), Größen derer & Zeitpunkt des Anhiebs, hängen nicht nur voneinander ab, sondern ist auch Geschmacks- & Glaubensfrage.
> 
> Ich habe zu viele Hechte erlebt, die den KöFi wieder loslassen und von der Nummer mit 1tem und 2tem Abziehen noch nie was gehört hatten. Deswegen bin ich ein Fan von Doppeldrillingssystemen. In stehenden Gewässern einer oben unter der Rückenflosse + der untere an die Brustflosse; im Fließgewässer den ersten in die Nase, den unteren an die Flanke. Dann ist auch Schluß mit Warten und Rätseln 'soll ich jetzt?', sondern: Biss -> Kippe aus, Rute in die Hand -> Feuer frei.
> Das tolle: der Fisch hänkt vorn. Bei allem anderen weißt du doch nie, ist das nun ein Schnörkel, der den KöFi ewig mit rum schlören will oder ist's der Riese, der den direkt eingeatmet hat.




Genau so isses. Dieses ellenlange warten, damit der Hecht den Fisch auch ja richtig gepackt hat ist eigentlich Quatsch.

Nicht selten nehmen kleine Hechte einen viel zu grpßen Köfi an und schwimmen mit dem spazieren. Da kannst Du warten bis Du schwarz wirst. Ein Sattelschlepper passt nicht in eine PKW-Garage.
Geht der Anhieb dann, logischerweise, ins Leere glaubt man, nicht lange genug gewartet zu haben.
Dabei ist die Gefahr, dass ein großer Hecht den Köder wieder loslässt weil ihn irgendtwas stört größer, als den Anhieb zu versemmeln. Vorausgesetzt die Montage stimmt.

Ein handlanger Köfi verschwindet fast im Maul eines guten Hechtes, wenn der zupackt und der Haken ist dann auch da, wo er sein soll.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Eben.
Aber warum antworte ich hier eigentlich in dem Trööt?
"*An die alten Angler"*
Fühle mich doch gar nicht angesprochen! Na, vielleicht weil das Thema so schön ist ;-)


----------



## Reborn84 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Hm interessanter Thread ^^. 
Ob ein lebender Köder fängiger ist als ein Toter???!!! 

Ich kann mich mit der Methode garnet anfreunden aber das ist ja auch net das Thema.


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Eben.
> Aber warum antworte ich hier eigentlich in dem Trööt?
> "*An die alten Angler"*
> Fühle mich doch gar nicht angesprochen! Na, vielleicht weil das Thema so schön ist ;-)


 
Vielleicht meinte er, die Angler die auf die alten(großen) Hechte angeln.....dann gehts wieder :m


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Reborn84 schrieb:


> Hm interessanter Thread ^^.
> Ob ein lebender Köder fängiger ist als ein Toter???!!!
> 
> Ich kann mich mit der Methode garnet anfreunden aber das ist ja auch net das Thema.



Ist er, ganz sicher!!!! Bis, ich glaube, 1998 war der lebige Fisch in Brandenburg erlaubt...und ich habe nie, nie wieder so viele und große Hechte gefangen wie in den Jahren davor...ohne großartigen Aufwand an Material wie teuren Spinnködern...! Stopper, Pose, Blei, Wirbel, Stahlvorfach...dazu Gewässerkenntnis...und gut is...

Und ein toter Fisch, der nur so rumbaumelt, kann dem lebigen schon mal gar nicht das Wasser reichen...kein Vergleich...


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Na wenn da mal nicht eindeutige nostalgische Gefühle bei dir hochkommen.....


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Genau so siehts aus:

Und ein toter Fisch, der nur so rumbaumelt, kann dem lebigen schon mal  gar nicht das Wasser reichen...kein Vergleich... 

Daher rate ich auch immer wieder gern zum Segelposenfischen,wenn
es schon der Tote sein muss so kommt wenigstens etwas Bewegung ins
Spiel.In der Strömung mags ja noch mit einem Toten und oder Auftreibenden gehen.
No Way im stehenden Gewässwer!

Zitat Rehborn:

Ich kann mich mit der Methode garnet anfreunden aber das ist ja auch net  das Thema.

Dass ist auch gut so,denn ich angle auch nicht gern mit Made oder Wurm.
Soll heißen; Jedem seine Vorlieben!

Taxidermist
.


----------



## potta0001986 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Hallo an Alle!
Bin erst seit diesem Jahr richtig auf die Hechtjagt geganen und konnte nur 4 kleinere Hechte landen(alle mit teuren Wobblern)! Dann am letzten Samstag mein erster Ansitz mit lebendem Köfi und schon nach 2 Stunden konnte ich neben dem Kraut einen 86er landen! War ein richtig geiles Gefühl|bigeyes:vik:

Lebe in Luxemburg da ist der lebende Köfi auch noch erlaubt!

Grüsse aus lux


----------



## Reborn84 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Ich wollte doch niemanden angreifen #h . Na wenn Fische hunger haben denke ich nicht das gerade der Hecht wählerisch ist ^^.
Naja der schlauste ist er jedenfalls nicht 

Natürlich macht der lebende Fisch mehr auf sich Aufmerksam durch seine Bewegungen und das macht die Hechte neugierig. Doch was ich so mitgekriegt habe ist der lebende nicht immer die bessere Wahl. Vielleicht mag es auch an d er Jahreszeit liegen ^^.


Jeder macht andere Erfahrungen.


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Na wenn da mal nicht eindeutige nostalgische Gefühle bei dir hochkommen.....



Ganz klar ja. Das ist so richtig klassisches angeln, wie es sein soll ohne den ganzen Pipapo...


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Reborn84 schrieb:


> Ich wollte doch niemanden angreifen #h . Na wenn Fische hunger haben denke ich nicht das gerade der Hecht wählerisch ist ^^.
> Naja der schlauste ist er jedenfalls nicht
> 
> Natürlich macht der lebende Fisch mehr auf sich Aufmerksam durch seine Bewegungen und das macht die Hechte neugierig. Doch was ich so mitgekriegt habe ist der lebende nicht immer die bessere Wahl. Vielleicht mag es auch an d er Jahreszeit liegen ^^.Jeder macht andere Erfahrungen.



Ist auch nicht so rübergekommen. Ist nur die Erfahrung vieler hier. Einen toten Fisch, der da so hängt, findet ein Hecht nicht, da er vorwiegend auf Bewegung reagiert...weshalb er meiner Erfahrung nach eher in ein blinkendes Stück Metall als in einen toten Fisch beißt. Eventuell noch bei Wellengang...aber sonst...

Anfangs ging ich auch ganz klassisch mit dem toten los, aber der steht endlos vor den Seerosen...und nix passiert...die einzigen Bisse kamen IMMER beim Einholen oder unmittelbar nach dem Wurf...

Deshalb, wenn ich heute noch mit totem Fisch angel...nur indem ich an der Pose schleppe...also langsam ranzuppel...


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

@Reborn,Also ich hab mich mal nicht angegriffen gefühlt,warum auch?

 Doch was ich so mitgekriegt habe ist der  lebende nicht immer die bessere Wahl. 

Da soll es Leute geben, die fangen vor allem im Winter, mit großen toten  Köfis,gerne auch Meeresfischen, wie Hering o.Makrele, am Grund die richtig Großen!
So hab ich dass auch mal versucht und mich dafür richtig in Unkosten
gestürzt  den Hechten leckere Mahlzeiten zu präsentieren.
Kurzum,hat nicht geklappt,die letzten Makrelen hab ich dann glücklicherweise selbst gefuttert.
Aber wohlgemerkt nicht nur eine Session,sondern mindestens fünf mal,
sogar mit Anfüttern.
Wie gesagt,soll auch ne Methode sein, welche auch ihre Anhänger verdient!

Auch wenn es viele hier überrascht,so angle ich meistens mit der Spinne,
nur wenn ich mal so nen sesshaften Tag habe, ist der lebende Köfi immer noch
die erste Wahl.

Taxidermist


----------



## Reborn84 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Ja klingt ja auch logisch. Der Metallfresser. Stück Alufolie reicht auch ^^. Wer weiß vielleicht hatten wir damals auch nur Pech. Bei 8 ruten, 4 tot und 4 lebend. Das die toten dummerweise die besseren waren. Vielleicht lag es auch am Gewässer oder die Hechte schon zu träge waren. Ich weiß es net.

Aber das lebend angeln ist schon sehr spannend ^^.


----------



## Reborn84 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Hey ja und bitte ohne H in meinem Nick. Bin doch kein Reh


----------



## muchti (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

hab i mi verlesen oder hat nicht einer den (kaul)barsch als protagonisten am vorfach genannt...klar macht den karauschen in langlebigkeit keiner was vor aber gerade bei potenziellem aal- und zanderbeifang waren oben genannte nicht nur eine alternative...sofern verfuegbar, standen sie auch immer im startaufgebot...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



vermesser schrieb:


> Einen toten Fisch, der da so hängt, findet ein Hecht nicht, da er vorwiegend auf Bewegung reagiert...




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Deswegen fangen gerade die Engländer auch so viele Kapitale Hechte mit am Grund angebotenen toten Köfis - weil die der Hecht nicht findet...

Ein Aktiv jagender Hecht ist natürlich schnell an einem bewegten Köder dran, aber ein Köfi der am Grund liegt wird auch genommen. Ich hatte da mal ein ziemlich prägendes Erlöebnis an einem extrem klaren See in Südfrankreich. Da waren die Franzosen alle am Stippen, viel Futter im Wasser und ein Gewusel der Kleinfische in den Futterwolken. Ab und an kam mal ein Hecht vorbei und ist in die Kleinfischschwärme gestoßen, hing auch manchmal an der Stippe wenn er den gerade gehakten Fisch geschnappt hat.

Ab und an kam mal ein großer Hecht vorbei, und was haben die gemacht? Der eine oder andere zurückgesetzte Fisch ist mehr oder weniger tot auf den Grund gesunken, und genau die wurden von den großen Hechten eingesammelt, für die lebendigen haben die sich kein Stück interessiert.

War aus einer etwas erhöhten Position im glasklaren Wasser wirklich faszinierend zu beobachten... Und dort dann auch anglerisch umzusetzen, mit totem Köfi auf Grund habe ich die klar größeren Hechte gefangen.


----------



## MefoProf (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Jo stimmt, damals gab es diese Diskussion, da insbesondere die Engländer viel mit totem Köderfisch geangelt haben und angeblich so die größeren Hechte gefangen haben.

Das wollte ich dann natürlich auch und habe über mehrere Jahre immer eine Rute mit totem und eine mit lebendigem Köfi ausgelegt. Auf den lebendigen habe ich klar mehr gefangen und die die auf den toten Köfi gingen, waren auch nicht unbedingt signifikant grösser #c

Ich kann mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass größere Hechte aktiv den Gewässerboden nach Fisch absuchen und dabei natürlich auch tote Fische zu sich nehmen, weil die Nahrungsaufnahme so wesentlich energiesparender möglich wird. 
Es könnte somit auch einfach an der Wassertiefe liegen in der der Köderfisch angeboten wird. 

|wavey:


----------



## muchti (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Deswegen fangen gerade die Engländer auch so viele Kapitale Hechte mit am Grund angebotenen toten Köfis - weil die der Hecht nicht findet...




du sagst es...große hechte...die jagen naemlich nicht nur, sondern sammeln auch...habe selten einen hecht kleiner 80cm mit totem koederfisch gefangen...die brauchen's lebhaft...

uebrigens angeln die englaender auch zu einem hohen prozentsatz mit koederfischen die sehr fetthaltig, d.h. geruchsintensiv sind (makrele, stint etc.)...kein vergleich zu unseren droegen ploetzen...


----------



## Anglersuchti (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Noch mal zur Frage von davor, ist es ein Problem wenn die Spitze des Einzelhakens etwas nach innen  gebogen ist (warum weiß ich nicht), es ist ein Krpfenhaken. Hakt der Haken immer noch verlässlich? Oder sollte ich einen Haken nehmen wo die Spitze gerande herausragt? Ja der tote KöFi fängt oft besser auch nach meiner Erfahrung und ja oft überleben die KöFis beim Fischen mit der Lippenköderung. Und Hecht ist ein kluger Fisch, ich tue mir viel leichter Barsche und Karpfen zu fangen oder zu Stippen aber das Hechtangeln hat einen ganz besonderen Reiz! Es ist so spannend daheim alles herzurichten und danach zu versuchen einen Hecht zu überlisten. Fischen ist einfach klasse!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Wie weit nach innen gebogen die Spitze? Ein Kreishaken wäre ungeeignet.
Haste ein Bild oder Name des Modells?


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

@Angelsüchti,Ich kann dazu nur sagen, das ich auch schon mit verschränkten Karpfenhaken gefangen habe. Nur gibt es die größt mögliche Karpfenhakengröße vor,dass der Köfi dann höchstens 15cm haben darf.Damit gehts dann eher auf Zander!
Da ich aber im allgemeinen mit recht großen Köfis fische, sind die mir einfach zu klein!
Ich benutze  mindestens Größe 2 für ein 300gr.Rotauge,b.z.w. mittelgroße Wallerhaken.
Leider hat jeder Hersteller eine andere Größentabelle und da ich nicht markengebunden fische,kann ich dass leider nicht klarer definieren.

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



> uebrigens angeln die englaender auch zu einem hohen prozentsatz mit koederfischen die sehr fetthaltig, d.h. geruchsintensiv sind (makrele, stint etc.)...kein vergleich zu unseren droegen ploetzen...


Hatte ich auch schon an verschiedenen Gewässern mit Makrele und Hering ausprobiert und nie was gefangen damit. Auch nicht nach längerem anfüttern..

Habe bis dato auch keinen Angler persönlich kennen gelernt, der mit dieser Methode in Deutschland regelmäßig fängt..

Und auch hier im Forum nie groß was darüber gelesen, dass damit wirklich jemand erfolgreich war...

Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich nicht glaube, dass das in England funktioniert.

Das bedeutet auch nicht, das ich glaube deutsche Hechte wären anders..

Aber es bringt mich doch zum etwas zum nachdenken.

Eine (erfolgreiche) Alternative zum lebenden Köfi seh ich darin aber deswegen nicht wirklich.


----------



## MefoProf (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Nö, mit Hering und Co hab ich auch noch keinen Erfolg gehabt und kenne auch keinen, der damit mal etwas gefangen hat. 

Soll aber ein absoluter Geheimtipp für Hechte im Forellenpuff sein. Da stehen die Hechte wohl auf fette Fische :q

|wavey:


----------



## Anglersuchti (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Welcher Haken bei Askari wäre geeignet für die Maulköderung bei KöFis? Ich bin kein Askari Fan aber da ist einfach eine große Auswahl. Ab jetzt fische ich dann mit 60 cm Vorfächern. Könntet ihr mit bitte eine eurer fängigen Grundmontangen zum angeln mit dem toten KöFi sagen (mit Längenangaben und Gewichtsangaben (Blei) und für welche Köfi größen das alles geeigent ist. Die Montage sollte einfach sein. Der Angler sollte an einem kleinen warmen See (meiner ist 1000*500m) angeln der nicht sehr tief ist (meiner 4-5m tief). Ich weiß man findet über google viele Montagen aber da hatte ich bescheidenen Erfolg. Glaubt mir angeln mit lebenden KöFi ist toll aber nicht leicht. Bei uns ist dafür Barsch, Sonnenbarsch und alle Fische aus fremden Gewässern verboten auch Salzwasserfische. Und mir ist zwar gleich was die anderen tun aber ich angle nur Legal. Da reizt es mich einfach mehr. Weiterhin viel spaß bei der Diskussion, bye


----------



## MefoProf (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Toten Köderfisch auf Grund habe ich immer mit der Nadel aufgezogen. Dann kann man die nämlich auch richtig weit rauspfeffern. Den Haken habe ich meistens im Rücken befestigt, manchmal auch im Maul. 60 cm Stahl sollten auch hier langen. Bei schlammigem Untergrund bietet es sich an einen Auftriebskörper im Köfi unterzubringen.

Bei den Haken würde ich keine Kompromisse machen. Schau dich mal bei Owner, Gamakatsu oder ähnlichem um. Die haben eigentlich für jeden Geschmack und Einsatzzweck etwas im Programm.

|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Welcher Haken bei Askari wäre geeignet für die Maulköderung bei KöFis?




Im Grunde diese:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ha-diamondsteel-einzelhakenvorfach/detail.jsf

oder diese:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...kogha-diamondsteel-drillingvorfach/detail.jsf

Da ich selber quetsche, kenne ich die haken nicht und man sollte sie vor dem Kauf auf Schärfe prüfen.

|wavey:


----------



## Anglersuchti (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Meine Haken sind soviel nach innen gebogen wie der in deinem 1 Link, daraus schliese ich dass sie ok sind. Zur Größe: Ich sehe auf deinem Link Größen von 1 bis 2/0.  Also verwende ich ab jetzt Haken von 1/0. Wie würdet ihr mit dem Blei bei schlammigen Boden für toten KöFi machen? Auftrieb ist eine gute Idee da muss ich aber aber irgendwie die Schnur stoppen damit der Köfi nicht an die Oberfläche kommt und trotzdem muss der Hecht problemlos abziehen können ohne Wiederstand zu spüren. Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Kauf doch 1er und 1/0er Haken. dann kannste nach Köfi-Grösse variieren . . .

Das mit der Schnur ist doch ganz klar. 
Schnur stramm und und vor dem geöffneten Bügel mit einem Gummi an der Rute festgeklemmt.

Als Blei ein Tiroler Holz und bei richtig dickem Schlamm ein Steh-auf- Blei. Bastelt man selber, etwa so:

http://www.angeltechniken.de/?p=1064

|wavey:


----------



## Anglersuchti (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Angelt jemand von euch mit Haken für die Maulmontage bei denen das Öhr nach Ausen gebogen ist? Ist das ein Problem?


----------



## Anglersuchti (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Wenn jemand nicht bei schlammigen Boden angelt sollte er es mal mit einem Boom und einem Birnenblei probieren, geht super!


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Angelt jemand von euch mit Haken für die Maulmontage bei denen das Öhr nach Ausen gebogen ist? Ist das ein Problem?




Das ist völlig Wurscht. 
Bei Selbstahkmontagen (der Karpfenangler) verändern die unterschiedlichen Biegungen die Funktion des Rigs. . . 

Du könntest jetzt eigentlich angeln gehen(wenn es nicht schon so spät wäre). :m


----------



## MefoProf (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Ich glaube kaum, dass du so viel Auftrieb in den Köderfisch bekommst, dass er mit Blei bis an die Oberfläche steigt. Von daher sehe ich das eigentlich nicht als Problem an. habe ich zumindest nicht.
Ansonsten heißt es ausprobieren. Schadet nie, wenn man den köder mal im Wasser begutachtet.


----------



## Anglersuchti (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Stimmt es dass zum Hechtangeln das Wetter besser konstant schön sein sollte. Wie wichtig ist diese Aussage? Irgendwann möchte ich dieses Wochenende schon angeln gehen allerdings wird es zwischen Regen, Freunden und sonstigen Sachen schwierig. Falls ich gehe bericht ich am Montag gerne, allerdings angle ich erst seit diesem Jahr richtig (ich habe Ende Mai die Prüfung gemacht, davor bin ich nur 2 mal im Jahr so ohne eine Ahnung vom Angeln und fast ohne Ausrüstung angeln gewesen) desswegen mache ich mit nicht zu viele Hoffnungen da es an dieser See schwierig ist auf Hecht zu angeln und ich im Moment Informationen sammle. Aber vieleicht schwimmt auch etwas an den Haken, mal sehen, tschüss


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Um es kurz zu machen. Der Fisch beisst wenn er Hunger hat!

Das Wetter hat durchaus Einfluss auf das Beissverhalten aber wer nicht am Wasser ist kann nichts fangen. Probier es aus! 

Nach vielen Jahren angeln wirste feststellen, dass sich für manche Gewässer so etwas wie Regelmässigkeiten ableiten lassen was das Beissverhalten bei bestimmtem Wetter angeht.

An anderen Gewässern sind diese Regeln aber wieder hinfällig.


----------



## vermesser (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon an verschiedenen Gewässern mit Makrele und Hering ausprobiert und nie was gefangen damit. Auch nicht nach längerem anfüttern..
> 
> Habe bis dato auch keinen Angler persönlich kennen gelernt, der mit dieser Methode in Deutschland regelmäßig fängt..



Jupp, ganz genau so seh ich das leider auch...wir haben das nach einigen Berichten auch intensiv mit tagelangem Vorfüttern getestet...und NICHTS gefangen!!!! Das beste...auf Spinnköder oder lebigen Fisch an der selben Stelle aber schon, also Fisch war da...

Keine Ahnung, was die Engländer da veranstalten und wie genau das funktionieren soll??? Gibts irgendjemanden, der die Methode mal so erklären kann, daß darauf auch was beißt?


----------



## vermesser (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> Deswegen fangen gerade die Engländer auch so viele Kapitale Hechte mit am Grund angebotenen toten Köfis - weil die der Hecht nicht findet...
> 
> ...



Mag sein, daß Du andere Erfahrungen hast, aber ich habe in meinen zwanzig Angeljahren bisher nur Hechte auf bewegte Köder gefangen...nie auf stationäre...

Spinnköder funzen, Fisch am System funzt, schleppen an der Pose mit totem funzt, lebiger funzt, toter hinterm Spiro funzt...rumhängender toter Fisch nie...nie, nie, nie...auf Grund schonmal gar nicht. Bei uns jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## vermesser (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Stimmt es dass zum Hechtangeln das Wetter besser konstant schön sein sollte.



Wie das Wetter ist, ist völlig Banane. Es sollte nur nicht ständig wechseln, so meine Erfahrung. Aber ich würde sagen, selbst dann sind Hechte fangbar, da sie weit weniger auf das Wetter reagieren als z.B. Aale oder auch Zander.

Und immer dran denken, wer viel angelt fängt auch viel!! 

Wenn man sich an jede angebliche Regel hält, kommt man nur noch wenige Tage ans Wasser...

Und was den angeblich schlechten Ostwind betrifft...meinen besten Tag was Hechte betrifft, hatte ich bei eisigem Ostwind Ende Oktober...8 Stück in knapp 2 Stunden, keiner unter 60cm.

Soviel zu Regeln...also ab ans Wasser.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



vermesser schrieb:


> Jupp, ganz genau so seh ich das leider auch...wir haben das nach einigen Berichten auch intensiv mit tagelangem Vorfüttern getestet...und NICHTS gefangen!!!! Das beste...auf Spinnköder oder lebigen Fisch an der selben Stelle aber schon, also Fisch war da...
> 
> Keine Ahnung, was die Engländer da veranstalten und wie genau das funktionieren soll??? Gibts irgendjemanden, der die Methode mal so erklären kann, daß darauf auch was beißt?



Dass Meeresfische nicht sofort fangen, ist eigentlich verständlich. Die Hechte kennen sie nicht.
Ein Seelachsfilet(unpaniert!) würde wohl auch ignoriert werden. Wenn man lange damit füttert gewöhnen sich die Fische aber wohl doch daran und akzeptieren die neue Nahrungsquelle.
Da die Engländer seit vielen, vielen Jahren(ob nun aus Faulheit zum Köderfischfang oder nicht) mit Meeresfischen füttern und angeln, kennen die Hechte diesen Köder m.M.n. als leichte und nahrhafte Beute.
Deshalb beissen sie dort iund hier nicht. Man müsste um Erfolg zu haben einfach länger füttern. Solange bis die neue Nahrung akzeptiert wird.

Ich denke es ist ähnlich wie beim Boilieangeln. An einem See, der noch nicht mit Boilies beangelt wurde (ja sowas gibts noch) habe darauf auch keine Bisse. Mit Mais aber schon. Fazit: Die Karpfen akzeptieren Mais aber keine Boilies als Nahrung.
Das ist mir sehr recht, da Boilies bedeutend teurer sind. Wenn aber irgendwann mal (hoffentlich nicht) da am See reichlich Boilies gefüttert werden, fängt man auch damit.
|wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Ich angle öfters mit Meeresfischen auf Hecht, Zander & Aal und kann mich über Misserfolge nicht beklagen.
Gerade im Herbst und Winter, wenn das Wasser sehr kalt ist, laufen frische Sardinen und kleine Doraden aus dem Türkenladen sehr gut.
Anfüttern ist allerdings Pflicht, zumindest habe ich stets angefüttert, bevor ich meinen Ansitz wagte. 
Dass der Einsatz von Meeresfischen, allerdings nicht überall funktioniert, kann ich bestätigen.
Am Fluss konnte ich damit bislang auch kaum einen Räuber überlisten, nur ein kapitaler Döbel hatte eine Sardine zum Fressen gerne.
An meinem Hausgewässer, einem kleinen flachen See(tiefste Stelle ~2,25m) laufen die Meeresspezialitäten ordentlich.#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Gefrorene Sardelle geht bei uns auch gut! Nur sollte man sie nicht auftauen lassen, dann werden sie sehr weich.


----------



## vermesser (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Das ist ja schon interessant mit den Meeresfischen, da es grade im Winter das aufwendige Fangen von Köfis vermeiden würde. Ein Beutel gefrorene Sardinen ist ja nicht so die Investition.

Wie lange und wieviel füttert Ihr denn an? Und dann ganz normal angeln, also an der Pose oder auf Grund?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Gefrorene Sardelle geht bei uns auch gut! Nur sollte man sie nicht auftauen lassen, dann werden sie sehr weich.



Deswegen bevorzuge ich frische Sardinen ganz eindeutig.
Die Konsistenz passt, anködern geht super, sie treiben nicht auf usw..
Klar, das Hauptproblem dürfte für die meisten Angler die Beschaffung sein.
Ich habe das Glück, dass es bei mir einen richtigen türkischen Supermarkt mit Frischfleisch- Frischfisch und Backwarentheke gibt, die bekommen einmal die Woche wirklich frischen Fisch(Sardinen, Doraden, Meeräschen...und auch Fische, die ich gar nicht kenne).
Preislich ist dort alles sehr human, Gewürze und Frischobst sind dort z.B. so gut und günstig, dass ich nur noch dort kaufe.
Da zahle ich nicht mehr als bei Aldi & Lidl, aber die Qualität ist besser.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

mal ne dumme Frage
ich habe zwar mit Meeresfisch rum experimentiert und nie was gefangen. 
Aber generell gefrorene Fische verwendet ( Lebensmittel)
Nur frische Fische, die nicht aus dem Gewässer stammen und das trifft auf Sardinen zumindest hier zu, sollte man doch eigentlich nicht verwenden. Oder sind Meeresfische davon ausgenommen? Schade , den Türken gibts hier in der Nähe nicht.
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ne dumme Frage
> ich habe zwar mit Meeresfisch rum experimentiert und nie was gefangen.
> Aber generell gefrorene Fische verwendet ( Lebensmittel)
> Nur frische Fische, die nicht aus dem Gewässer stammen und das trifft auf Sardinen zumindest hier zu, sollte man doch eigentlich nicht verwenden. Oder sind Meeresfische davon ausgenommen? Schade , den Türken gibts hier in der Nähe nicht.
> Gruß A.



Dabei geht es hauptsächlich um die Verschleppung von Krankheiten und/oder Parasiten. Es ist zwar nicht genau gesetzlich geregelt, dürfte aber nicht zum Stein des Anstoßes werden da Meeresfische kaum eine Krankheit ins Süßwasser übertragen können.

Abr noch wa sgenerell zu den Meeresfischen.

Ich glaube es war Mitte der 90er, als diese Methode von England hier rüberschwappte. Dort wurde und wird mit gutem Erfolg auf Makrelen u.ä. gefangen. 
Als das populär wurde, haben das natürlich viele hier nachgemacht. Mit sehr unterschiedlichen Erfolgen.

Es scheint so zu sein, dass die Bestandsdichte einen großen Einfluss auf die Fängigkeit der Meersköder hat. In englischen Seen ist der Hechtbestand i.d.R. ganz ausgezeichnet, während das bei uns in Deutschland sehr schwankend ist. 

Wäre es andes, hätte das Angeln mit Meeresfischen hier wahrscheinlich auch einen großen Boom erzeugt, zumal die Beschaffung von Köderfischen im Winter nicht ganz einfach ist. 

Letztlich wird nur die persönliche Erfahrung durch ausprobieren die jeweils richtige Antwort geben.


----------



## Anglersuchti (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Schade dass Meeresfische bei uns verboten sind, oft oft nerft das  Stippen, habt ihr gewusst dass man mit Blutwurst auf Hechte angeln  kann, besonders große Hechte sollen darauf stehen.

Zitat von Angelsuchti (nicht Anglersuchti):_ Habe auch mal was von nem Stück Blutwurst gelesen. Da sollen besonders  große Hechte draufstehen! Habe ich in einer Rue&Rolle gelesen, bei  den Tipps vom DeutschenHechtanglerClub!
__Er _ _hat das Stück mit einer Ködernadel längs aufgezogen und einen großen  Einzelhaken verwendet! Musst du halt so aufziehen das die Spitze des  Hakens rausguckt. Die haben da mit einer simplen Grundmontage geangelt.  Ich glaube die Blutwurst war roh.

_Wäre mal eine Probe wert, wir könnten machen dass es jeder von uns  mal probiert und dann seine Erfahrungen reinschreibt, wäre doch cool. Schauen wir wer sich meldet.

PS. Professor Tinca, ich glaube nicht dass das mit der Ösenbiegung nach hinten für Karpfenangler ist da bei diesen Haken häufig Raubfischhaken steht, trotzdem danke


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> PS. Professor Tinca, ich glaube nicht dass das mit der Ösenbiegung nach hinten für Karpfenangler ist da bei diesen Haken häufig Raubfischhaken steht, trotzdem danke



Hab ich auch nie behauptet. Ich schrieb:
"Das ist völlig wurscht. 
Bei Selbstahkmontagen (der Karpfenangler) verändern die unterschiedlichen Biegungen die Funktion des Rigs. . ."

Dass heisst, man kann an Karpfenrigs sowohl Haken mit Öhr nach innen, sowie gerade, als auch mit Öhr nach aussen gebrauchen. Jede Form für einen anderen Zweck.

Für`s Raubfischangeln am Stahlvorfach ist die Biegung des Öhrs  wurscht.|wavey:


----------



## Anglersuchti (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Ok, danke. Hast du Lust bei dem mit der Blutwurst mitzumachen? Warum angeln eigentlich alle mit 25-30g Posen auf Hecht mit lebenden KöFi? Ich angle mit 10-15g Posen und das genügt, aber einen Grund hat das bestimmt, weißt du ihn?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Also mit Blutwurst würde ich nur auf Döbel angeln. Für Hecht ist ein Köfi sicher der bessere Köder.#6

Ich schrieb irgendwo am Anfang schon, dass ich hauptsächlich Posen von 10 - 15gr. TrKr. benutze. Schwerere nur in Ausnahmefällen.|wavey:


----------



## Anglersuchti (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Also gibt es gar keinen Grund zum normalen Hechtangeln so schwere Posen zu verwenden. Schade dass du das mit der Blutwurst nicht mitmachst, ich hoffe jemand anderes meldet sich. Morgen vormittags gehe ich angeln. Dann schauen wir mal. Gute Nacht


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

So schwere Posen machten(und machen) Sinn an extrem schweren Gerät. 
Z.B. 0,50er Monoschnur und Pilkknüppel. |bigeyes|bigeyes 
So habe ich schon Leute mit kleinem Köfi auf Hecht angeln gesehen.

Die hatten dann solche "Fahrwasserbojen" am Band. Sonst hätten sie kaum 10 Meter weit werfen können.:m
Es gibt aber auch einen vertnünftigen Grund: Ein richtig grosser Köfi!

Gute Nacht.|wavey:


----------



## Anglersuchti (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Gut, werde ich mir merken.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



> Es gibt aber auch einen vertnünftigen Grund: Ein richtig grosser Köfi!


Dazu fische ich auch Posen bis 30gr.,und wenns denn sein muss, so mache ich mir vor Ort aus nem Stück mitgebrachtem Styrodur schnell selbst eine passende Pose,wenn ich mal größere Köfis in >500gr.verwende.Dann geht es aber auch auf Waller,wobei ich auch, sozusagen als Beifang, schon größere Hechte hatte.
Allerdings ist es bisher, trotz dabei verwendeter geflochtenen Wallervorfächern,  noch nie zu einem Abreißen dieser gekommen!
Da ich dem 38kg Vorfachmaterial nicht so ganz im Bezug auf scharfe
Hechtzähne traue, habe ich sogar schon mal am Hechtzahn getestet.
Irgendwann, nach einiger Anstrengung, wars auch durch, aber dies hat wirklich lange gedauert.
Ich bin aber kein Freund von langen Drillorgien und hab schon Fsche so schnell in meinem Boot liegen gehabt,dass ich den Eindruck hatte sie hatten noch garnicht kapiert,dass sie gefangen waren!
So morgen(Äh,heute) gehts auch wieder los,aber mit der Spinne und Schleppen.
Den angekündigten schönen Herbsttag nutzen.
Petri heil an alle, die dass auch so machen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Anglersuchti (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Petri Heil und straffe Schnur!


----------



## Anglersuchti (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Heute vormittag war ich angeln, und auser 1 schönen Köderfisch ist nichts gegangen, allerdings habe ich einiges zum Stippen gelernt. Mindestes hat ein KöFi angebissen, vieleicht geht es nächtstes Wochenende besser. Und wie ist es dir gegangen Taxidermist? Hast du Lust bei dem Projekt mit der Blutwurst mitzumachen? Wäre mir eine große Hilfe (Beschreibung auf der letzten Seite). Und es klingt doch gut.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*



> Und wie ist es dir gegangen Taxidermist? Hast du Lust bei dem Projekt  mit der Blutwurst mitzumachen?


Danke bestens,hab für einige Zeit Sonne gehabt,morgends einen tollen Nebel auf'm See! Fisch gab es, bis auf einen 32er Barsch, leider nicht!
Zur Blurwurst,Möhre und Co. sage ich no.
Ich bin da ganz koservativ und bleib bei altbewährtem!
Dies liegt an meinem Alter,da habe ich keine Zeit mehr, um mich mit höchstwarscheinlich wenig erfolgreichen Experimenten aufzuhalten.
Dies ist das Vorrecht der Jugend!
So habe ich mir z.B. mal bewiesen ,dass es möglich ist, einen Hecht auf einen rot-weißen Kindersocken zu fangen.
Wie gesagt, brauch ich heute nicht mehr.

Taxidermist

P.S.:Hier sollte man auch so langsam mal wieder zum Thema kommen und über solche Exoten wie Blutwürste, oder tote Meeresfische an anderer Stelle schreiben!


----------



## Anglersuchti (12. November 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Du hast recht, zurück zum Thema. Ich habe nun meine Idee das Blei einen halben Meter über den Wirbel zu schalten damit sich der  lebende KöFi besser bewegen kann probiert. Allerdings gibt es da ziemlich schnell ein Chaos, so dass er sich gar nicht mehr bewegen kann. Wenn ich nun das Blei direkt am Wirbel habe, wie lang muss dann das Vorfach sein wenn ich ein 7 seeliges grün ummanteltes Vorfach verwende? Dies sind ja nicht die weichesten, aber sie sind gut getarnt und deswegen verwende ich die. Ich möchte nun nicht über das Vorfachmaterial diskutieren, sondern über die Vorfachlänge. Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## gründler (12. November 2010)

*AW: An die alten Angler (Lebender Köderfisch)*

Du kannst auch nen blei direkt übern Haken Drilling klemmen aufs Stahlvorfach,das stört nen Hecht nicht.

Ansonsten so um 30-40cm sollte es schon haben,falls mal ne ordentliche Hechtdame tiefer schluckt.

lg


----------

